
Ask HN: When have you witnessed or experienced a marketing fail? - shyphyzicist
For example, let&#x27;s say someone creates interactive children&#x27;s stories and m-a-y have marketed to a visual novel forum that was unexpectedly geared towards X-rated things, leading to some, shall we say, confusion.
======
PaulHoule
Calling a storm up and down the coasts with a salesman who couldn't sell
because of integrity problems; being an enabler myself because I still kept
working with him the first time he lied to me.

